# Members selling things



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

I am new so forgive me in advance but I have a different view of things and would like to ask an honest question, hopfully without being run out on a rail for asking...

I am a model maker my trade. 35 years... worked for the State for a time as an Exhibit Specialist. I have built models for Museums, Historic Sites, and hundreds of private clients. G scale 1/2 scale is not new to me but structures and in this case "Bridges" that need to perform for a long time in the weather were a new challenge to me in finding supplies to build things accurately but also for structural integrity and longevity.

I have found that ebay does not have a great deal of people building exceptional pieces and the readilly availble products from China or elswhere leave a little to be desired in the details department.

So I have taken on this scale after having some work comissioned and now would like to continue to build wonderful things and sell my wares honestly and with the best of my abilities.

This site does not have a place where a member can even sell a used engine? Sorry I find that odd... I see you mention Ebay items all the time.... I see you do reviews of engines and items from Chinese as well as other Manufaturers all the time... if it is OK for this group to help sell these things then can I ask WHY... you would not have a thread where member could sell their personal trains to other members... or if someone like me has a specific trade that someone might be interested in as they do not have the massive amount of time to dedicate to build something as detailed and well built as I can offer.... Why can't someone like me just drop a note about what I have...?? I seriously see no real harm in this and I think it would benefit everyone much more than any of the Petty problems that become the only focus... Is it OK for someone to look at my work......?? ...... list photo's of it and give it a review like the attention some new Bachman Engine will get? I hope you see my point. 

Again.... there is always the DEVILS ADVOCATE its easy to findreasons not to do something....there is alwasy someone who constantly promotes ebay items like no one knows how to look for their own things... but for the most part it is my experience that groups like this benefit from trade within the group. 

Again this is just my two cents and I am so new its not really worth a penny but I thought I'd throw this out there.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you subscribe and become a member you can use the Classified Ad part of the site to buy and sell. It is also very easy to post pictures of your products if you upgrade your membership.

Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing Scales:

There are methods available to MLS members to sell things related to the hobby. Seems by your question, that you didn't really actually read the Forum's Rules & Guidelines that you clicked an agreement to abide by when you became a member.









MyLargescale.com - Rules & Guidelines:[/b]


1.3 - Any post advertising items for sale is forbidden in the forums. The one exception is 1st class members may post links to their ads in the classified section of this site, but must keep it simple. (IE, "See my ad in the classifieds.")

1.4 - MLS is fortunate to have the participation of many people who are active in the business part of the hobby. In their participation, those with a financial interest should refrain from blatantly advertising their own products and/or services. They should also avoid criticizing their competitors' products and/or services. An identification of their business involvement is encouraged perhaps with a link to their business website on their signature block. 
So the first method available, is to become a 1st Class member and follow the guideline specified in § 1.3 above.

If as a business you desire more that what is provided for in § 1.4 above. Then the second method would be to become a sponsor of one of the individual forums, and/that way your advertisement will be displayed in many places on MLS. To become a sponsor simply contact the MLS webmaster Shad Pulley via eMail.

MLS Menu-bar >>Services >> Advertising Opportunites[/b]


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The classifieds are a premium service offered to those who choose to support this site financially. (Just one of the perks for paying.) The annual membership fee will often ultimately be less than what you'll pay to ebay in terms of listing fees, comissions, etc., especially if you sell a lot. I've sold everything I've ever listed, and in most--if not all cases, got what I was asking. 

(Disclaimer - yes, I'm a moderator, but I've always thought the classifieds here are a good way to go even before I was tapped to help out.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhh membership upgrades. yes I did read the rules.... Did not see a Classified Section and I am an intelligent enough guy but I don't retain the rules of every site I join especially some time goes by. I asked what I thought was a good question and it seems I have been given some good answers and will see if I can't modify my standings a bit as I have some real nice things this group might just be interested in. Sorry to have tread so ignorantly in your site Steve. Thought you might run me out on a Rail there.... 

OK membership is complete. Thanks 

Randy


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing Scales:

No problem, it was a fair question (that's why the smiley).


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice Site.... there seem to be a lot of very good modelers and many people who take this sport very seriously, I won't tread in this thread anymore as it is not about reviews... 

Now I have to figure out how to load photo's and fill out the classified ad... we will soon see if I am fairly intelligent as it does not seems to have the "Upload for fairly smart dummies from your computer button" button.. 

Thanks again everyone....please continue with your regularly scheduled programs


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Randy.







There's a *FAQ* that will answer many of your questions related to this web site. It includes a video tutorial on how to post photos/images. It's always available by hovering over the "Resources" button on the main blue menu bar at the top of every page, then clicking on "FAQ."

There's also a step-by-step tutorial, *How to Post Photos as a 1st Class Member* that's always located as the _first_ thread in the *1st Class Lounge* (please keep in mind that there is an 800 pixel width limit on photos/images posted to the forums).

Any questions, just ask. Again, welcome aboard!!


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Yes, many thanks I am learning all the time Dwight. Site is actually set up pretty well now that I have begun to really look around. 
I did manage to get the classified ad running a while ago... had to ask about the currency thing but made it throughOK. Many thanks, Love the photo you have of the little cab forward. Please feel free to check out the photo of one of the bridges I make in cedar. 

Randy


----------

